

StackFu Beta Program - Open Source Social Server Provisioning - ctaborda
http://stackfu.com/

======
nl
Can you show what you do? Is this VM provisioning or is it something that runs
scripts on my server or is it a dependency management program like Apt/RPM?

I need screenshots and more explanation (without having to apply for the beta
program)

~~~
fcoury
That is fair enough, but we're not there yet. But we will in a few weeks and
we're gonna release screenshots and screencasts. Stay tuned.

------
chuhnk
What is the definition of a "stack" in this context? Is it the actual vm
itself, or the services within the vm? What makes it social?

~~~
fcoury
In a nutshell, stack is a collection of components, with the goal of setting
up one "server environment".

You could, for instance, have a Django or Pylons stack that would be composed
of a script that installs Python, MySQL, Apache, mod_wsgi and finally
Django/Pylons itself.

------
fizx
Sounds like collaboration on Chef/puppet scripts?

------
mikejr01
I think its making server-provisioning social. Like a github for server
stacks.

------
joe_the_user
Can someone explain what "social server-provisioning" means?

Are you making server-provisioning "social" or are you provisioning a "social
server"?

~~~
fcoury
Not really. Social server provisioning means sharing deployment strategies and
being able to search through a collection of user-driven installation recipes.
On top of that, StackFu will allow you to deploy that stack, straight into
your server, with one command.

